# MAC - Overrich Swatches- Aug 08



## MAC_Whore (May 13, 2008)

Place all your *Overrich* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Overrich discussion thread.* 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Overrich colour story thread.*


----------



## liquidfir (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Overrich - Sep 08*

i got my hands on *antique green pigment from the coming september overrich collection.*
i compared the pigment against teal pigment and nightlight. 
itz like the combination of both in my opinion


----------



## Primula (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Overrich - Sep 08*

*Heritage Rouge pigment* 










Artifact PP on left, Heritage Rouge on right.

Pictures are taken in normal light.


----------



## Alliestella (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Overrich - Sep 08*

Blonde's Gold on the left


----------



## lian_qiu (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Overrich - Sep 08*

Mauvement Pigment (Repromote from Rushmetal)

Top: used dry; Bottom: used wet on top of Inglot Duraline (similar to MAC Mixing Medium)





In the jar:


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Jun 29, 2008)

Swatches and products pictures of the Overrich pigments.....


----------



## sleepyhead (Jul 2, 2008)

what happens when i'm sick and stuck at home on Canada Day? pigment swatches!
















more comparison photoes (too large according to swatch forum guideline)

old gold, copperized, vintage gold, night light, antique green, teal, deep blue green

http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/k...parisons/4.jpg

cocomotion, museum bronze, coppersparkles, mega-rich, copperbeam, chocolate brown, gold stroke

http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/k...parisons/5.jpg


----------



## sleepyhead (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## jenntoz (Jul 9, 2008)

Clickable thumbnails!!!
all no base & no flash
Left to Right
Blonde's Gold, Mega Rich, Museum Bronze, Copperbeam, Heritage Rouge & Mauvement
indoor



indoor



copperbeam, heritage rouge, mauvement



blonde's gold, megarich, museum bronze



blonde's gold, megarich, museum bronze



copperbeam, heritage rouge, mauvement



outside


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 9, 2008)

Comparison swatches
Click Me!!!
LOL...lots O' swatches



woodwinked e/s(left) vs museum bronze



coco beach pigment(right) vs copperbeam (great dupe!!!)






cranberry e/s vs heritage rouge



Heritage rouge(left) vs maroon pigment(right)... very good dupe!!!






rushmetal pigment(left) vs megarich(right)...bad dupe, not even close



blonde's gold(left) & dazzleray pigment(right)...great dupe!!!



goldenaire(upper left) deckchair(upper right)
blonde's gold(lower left) dazzleray(lower right)


----------



## magi (Aug 7, 2008)

I made a video in German with these swatches. If you are interested:

YouTube - OVERRICH Pigments im Vergleich...








MEGA RICH:


















ANTIQUE GREEN:

















to be continued...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Danapotter (Aug 13, 2008)

My swatchies from yesterday......
Just a quick review: I personally love all the colors, and the payoff is amazing!!! Go MAC!


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 14, 2008)

Choc brown pigment(left) vs Glamour check e/s(middle) vs Copperbeam(right)
Click to enlarge!!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## StephsCl (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## KarlaSugar (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## hexie (Aug 20, 2008)

(Ignore Mega-Rich in this pic.  It's way off.)





(Truer-to-life color, Heritage Rouge.)


----------



## damsel (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## Judymomocoa (Aug 21, 2008)

on NC 40 with UDPP


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 21, 2008)

Museum Bronze & Antique Green on NC35


----------



## soco210 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hrmmm I swatched DeMenthe with Antique Green.  I've been thinking this whole time they were the same... sadly no... anyway NC/NW20 skin dementhe on the left, antique green on the right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




w/ flash





no flash outside in the shade






no flash outside in the sun






for some reason photobucket was being weird and not resizing the second pic, plmk if its too big and i'll delete


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 22, 2008)

*No Base
Museum Bronze (pigment) :: Bronze (eyeshadow) :: Woodwinked (eyeshadow)*


----------



## red (Aug 22, 2008)

note: as these pigments are only 4.3 grams (versus the usual 7.5 gms), the *Blonde's Gold* was short about 1/4, and the *Heritage Rouge *almost 1/2 jar.


----------



## red (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heritage Rouge (left), Maroon (right)
taken under various lights NO FLASH, NO BASE































here Heritage Rouge (bottom), Maroon (top)


----------



## magi (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Schoko-Addict (Sep 3, 2008)

p/m Antique Green on light N1 skin:


----------



## rocketqueen (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## sofabean (Oct 3, 2008)

photos are clickable


----------



## caramel_geek (Dec 3, 2008)

taken indoors with lights on. NC25.






HTH!


----------



## caramel_geek (Dec 25, 2008)

Indoor Lighting - no flash







Indoor (by the window) - no flash


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 25, 2009)

In daylight on NC15 on top of the Artdeco Eyeshadow Base





_
Blonde's Gold, Copperbeam, Mega-Rich, Museum Bronze_
_Mauvement, Heritage Rouge, Vintage Gold, Antique Green






_


----------

